# Conductorjoe's Travels



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

I travel sometimes between Arizona and California. Once in a while I take some time for trains along the way. I also have a family member who lives a few blocks from the BNSF mainline in Southern California. Sometimes I take a different route that takes me near the UP mainline in the middle of nowhere.
Some like to just watch trains, some like to model certain things. Vids and pics assist those that like to know prototype info. I tend to take vids more often as you get the sound and also capture the entire train rather then just the lead locos.
My camera is just a Cannon Sure Shot and sometimes difficult to capture a fast moving loco and make the picture perfect.
I am not modeling the BNSF but like to see all railroads past and present.

Here is a vid I took last December. 

If you would like I can post more and take more pics on my next trip.


http://youtu.be/MDxbIA2lrYk


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That is where I like to see JB Hunts trailers, on a train.

Was it headed East?

Post away Joe......IT'S TRAINS.:thumbsup:


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

big ed said:


> That is where I like to see JB Hunts trailers, on a train.
> 
> Was it headed East?
> 
> Post away Joe......IT'S TRAINS.:thumbsup:


 Hahaha As an extrucker I understand the comment. Yes it was eastbound.
Very heavy traffic on that mainline. I have more pics and vids . Will post them when time allows.

Your thread and a couple others gave me the idea to start this one :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You should have zoomed in on the FRED.
I did not see it flashing.

I wish they brought back cabooses, it would give the hobo's a nice ride.

Not only JB Hunt.
Today......You got to watch all of the rigs, too many new inexperienced drivers out on the roads. And it is only bound to get worse. They are predicting a huge driver shortage in the future.


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Here are some pics from that same day. First 2 are the intermodal train at Ludlow before I started the video.





















These are an eastbound at Newberry Springs, just outside Barstow, Ca.


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

This is a ballast facility at Newberry Springs,Ca on the BNSF mainline. The mainline is just to the left.These sidings are usually full of cars but this day were empty. I couldnt get any closer to the loading area since there were some workers down there and didnt want to push my luck.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Those rails look like they don't have any wood under them, in the last set of pictures.
Can't see one tie, tie plate or spikes.

Do Ed a favor and add the state to your towns, I know that is not Massachusetts.
Since I am in the east, Ludlow.......would be in Massachusetts.
Or there is one in New Hampshire and Vermont, I think Kentucky has a Ludlow, plus probably more states have that town too.

You need an 50x optical zoom on the camera.
Those workers would look like they are standing right in front of you.


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Thats why I took pics of the tracks. It looks like they spread the fine dirt/gravel from the ballast all over the sidings. The entire area is flat. Last time I was by there those tracks were full of ballast cars but I did not have the camera with me.

I mentioned California in the vid but not that one pic. All these pics and vid are from the BNSF Needles subdivision Between Barstow , Ca and Needles Ca. One line comes into Barstow from central California over the Tehechipi Loop from Central Ca, another comes into Barstow,Ca, from the Los Angeles area. BNSF has a huge yard in Barstow and all these trains are coming from there. It is one of the busiest mainlines I know of. The spots I was at are flat desert and the trains are moving on at a high rate of speed.
Ludlow, Ca is an old desert town with not much there these days but a few roadside businesses. In the old days it was a water stop for all the old Santa Fe trains.
I would get a new camera but I spend all my $$$ on Model trains


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

To give you an idea of the rate of speed, here is a vid of the train led by #7406 just seconds after I took the pic of it under the signal.
According to one site I found the speed limit for freight in that area is 70mph.

http://youtu.be/DwVKvWGI4uU


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I hope all those trailers are going to the windy city.


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

big ed said:


> I hope all those trailers are going to the windy city.


Well I think that is where most of the trains go on that mainline, There are plenty of places in between too since the merger BNSF seems to be all over the place.


----------

